# WoooHoooo!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Another Arko son with great looking hips and elbows!!!  :happyboogie: Not only is Arko producing hard/strong puppies with outstanding temperament and nerves, but pups with awesome bone and great hips/elbows so far! 

Here is a picture of Ace, the dog who was just x-rayed, this was when he was younger (around 3 or 4 months old), he is now a little over a year old. I'll have to get updated pictures...


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

very nice looking boy


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great news and keep up the good work! The more breeders able to work on a great breeding program the better!


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

Handsome pup! Great news!!!


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Another Arko son with great looking hips and elbows!!!  :happyboogie: Not only is Arko producing hard/strong puppies with outstanding temperament and nerves, but pups with awesome bone and great hips/elbows so far!


Did you forget: very, very smart, great looking pups???? Well, stubborn but very very cute


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh yes, SPECIALLY Stubborn.  :rofl:


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

great job....wonderful news.....keep it up!!!!

thanks for the dedication to the doggies


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job, he is a handsome devil!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Super great! I picked up two books on dog genetics and have come to really realize how seriously important it is for people who breed to do the testing and evaluations for genetic disease and temperament! Congrats on the pup, the genetically sound hips, and your breeding program.


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Here is Ace @ 6months of age. Carolina needs to take updated shots now that he is here to start his training!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice looking boy.. Congratulations.. that's great.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you all!


----------

